# La impactante imagen de Madonna que se hace viral: "Parece una mantis religiosa"



## cuenta cuento (v2) (5 Abr 2022)

elEconomista.es - Ayer a las 18:48
_Reaccionarcomentarios_|
_


61_









© elEconomista.esLa impactante imagen de Madonna que se hace viral: "Parece una mantis religiosa"
Veintinueve mil tuits y subiendo. Madonna es una de las tendencias en redes sociales este lunes, horas después de que publicara un vídeo en Tik Tok que ha hecho saltar todas las alarmas. Sus seguidores, preocupados, lo han tildado de "inquietante" y señalan la nueva imagen de su musa tras sus últimos retoques estéticos: "Parece una mantis religiosa".
La actitud de Madonna durante el video, en el que se acerca a la cámara para lanzar un complicado beso, ha generado cierta preocupación: "No voy a mentir, estoy asustado", "Amo a Madonna desde que era pequeña pero esto es demasiado. ¿Qué es esto?"...
Lea también - El día que Madonna se declaró fan de Úrsula Corberó en un avión: "¿Sabes quién soy?"
La cantante, de 63 años, subió el vídeo poco antes de la gala de los Grammy y dejó patente, además, unos cuantos retoques estéticos (un aumento de labios y de pómulos) que no han gustado demasiado a su ejército de seguidores.

????ÚLTIMA HORA.????Madonna se prepara para el casting de la secuela de I Robot. pic.twitter.com/fsZQzI32v7
Pablo Raso. (@PabloRaso1) April 4, 2022
Madonna has turned into Jocelyn Wildenstein. pic.twitter.com/4mGtGUyAtk
Mike Harlow (@NotMikeHarlow) April 4, 2022
¿En qué momento se ha convertido Madonna en la niña alien del anuncio de PlayStation de 1999? pic.twitter.com/cfQU1bVqXA
Adri Vélez (@Ibuprofeno600mg) April 4, 2022
¡¡¡El fauno del laberinto ya puede desbloquear el iPhone 13 de Madonna mediante Face ID!!! pic.twitter.com/Jwy16BUri1
Roberto Martín (@robbhaifisch) Da Giver (@SoyElMot) Larry Walters ? (@LarryWalters_) El italiano ese ???????????? (@paella_con_pina) AntonioMastre, el bloqueador ???? (@antonio_bloq)

Devøtchka (@Lauwonders) Paco (@666sitanimulli) Sr. Paquito (@Pacurll) Miss Bennet (@Miss_Bennet5) le frère ???? (@Lfrre)

Continuar leyendo
La impactante imagen de Madonna que se hace viral: "Parece una mantis religiosa" (msn.com)


----------



## #SrLobo (5 Abr 2022)

nadie piensa acabar con su agonía?


----------



## Hanselcat (5 Abr 2022)

Esta podrida.


----------



## el segador (5 Abr 2022)

pagan un pastizal para quedar la cara peor que como estaba,


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Abr 2022)

Avricccc jrande putaaaaa, le han preñado el alma.


----------



## Kiliab (5 Abr 2022)

Hostias, si tiene seis hijos, estarán deseando repartirse la herencia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ikitclaw (5 Abr 2022)

Esto es lo que hace el feminismo (y pegarsela contra el muro yendo a 300km/h)


----------



## Furymundo (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Trejo (5 Abr 2022)

No termino de entender eso de llamar "retoques estéticos" a deformarse el rostro hasta convertirlo en algo grotesco. Alguien que quiere hacerse eso está muy, pero que muy perturbado.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## SolyCalma (5 Abr 2022)

Se va a hacer amiga de la Sabater


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 Abr 2022)

Six9ine se ha quitado los tatuajes ?


----------



## Mission (5 Abr 2022)

Qué puto horror, no sé lo que buscan si al final se les queda a todas cara de payaso, Ana Obregón, la duquesa de Alba, etc, etc.


----------



## todoayen (5 Abr 2022)

Había leído Maradona!


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2022)

Parece un alien. Qué se joda por satanista e iluminati.


----------



## Esther_PL (5 Abr 2022)

Hombre, una mantis religiosa siempre ha sido la pájara esta


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Abr 2022)

La única que le han salido bien los retoques a lo bestia ha sido Cher


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

Kiliab dijo:


> Hostias, si tiene seis hijos, estarán deseando repartirse la herencia.



Serán "alquilados".


----------



## baifo (5 Abr 2022)

Al final ha aflorado su verdadera cara. Eso que ustedes ven ahí era Madonna , ni más ni menos , el que no viera que lo que tenía antes era una careta es su problema.


----------



## Yorick Brown (5 Abr 2022)

Con lo mona y guarrilla que era de joven.


----------



## Edu Brock (5 Abr 2022)

Que Pazuzu la acoja en su seno.


----------



## socrates99 (5 Abr 2022)

Mantis:arconte


----------



## socrates99 (5 Abr 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La única que le han salido bien los retoques a lo bestia ha sido Cher



Es que era fea de cojines


----------



## Beto (5 Abr 2022)

Para tener la cara así, como tendrá el cerebro...


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Abr 2022)

De tanto estirarse el ombligo posiblemente lo tenga ya en la nuca.


----------



## Ramon Flores (5 Abr 2022)

¿Va a denunciar? ¿o estas chaladas dejan el resultado final al gusto del cirujano? Haber pedido un boceto o retrato robot.


----------



## remerus (5 Abr 2022)

Vaya careto, parece un moco mio colgando de la nariz.


----------



## superloki (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (5 Abr 2022)

Va al mismo cirujano que Putin.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Abr 2022)

cuenta cuento (v2) dijo:


> elEconomista.es - Ayer a las 18:48
> _Reaccionarcomentarios_|
> 
> 
> ...



Es el producto de tener mucho dinero y ser una narcisista extrema

Bogdanoff seal of approval


----------



## Chapapote1 (5 Abr 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando ya no tienes acceso al adenocromo.


----------



## Albtd43 (5 Abr 2022)

cuenta cuento (v2) dijo:


> elEconomista.es - Ayer a las 18:48
> _Reaccionarcomentarios_|
> 
> 
> ...



Qué putada nacer mujer... La mayoría no sabe envejecer.


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Abr 2022)

*Opcion A, no ha recibido su baño/inyeccion de sangre de virgen y placenta de parturienta
Opcion B, photochop inverso.*


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Abr 2022)

Estos son los extraterrestres que van a venir?


----------



## HaCHa (5 Abr 2022)

Tú serías feliz y exitoso... en el S. VII.
Te iría bien viviendo en una abadía postmusulmana, todo el puto día echando espumarajos al taladrar las vidas de los fieles anal-fabetos.
Luego palmarías de una caries a los 35 y dejarías mucha paz en el mundo.


----------



## Ballenero37 (5 Abr 2022)

Como de cara da asco la pongo de espalda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Abr 2022)

Aqui absorbiendo el alma a una victima para postergar su envejecimiento:


----------



## macchiato (5 Abr 2022)

He sentido cierto cosquilleo glandenal (No se si se dice así)


----------



## Evolucionista (5 Abr 2022)

Ahora parece la novia de Tutankamón, pobrecita, cómo la han dejado. ¿Algún fiscal se querellará contra su cirujano plástico por pasarse de plástico?


----------



## Socom (5 Abr 2022)

Pues yo estaba pensando en algo parecido


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (5 Abr 2022)

Algunos de lo de Bucha tienen mejor cara. Encima habrá pagado por eso.


----------



## A.Daimiel (5 Abr 2022)

tanta leche de simio en su cara la ha derroido


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

Es Mk ultraterrestre masona reptil. Ahora os enteráis.. Cagando Sanz ídem..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

Atentos... TENGO LA EXTRAÑA SENSACIÓN QUE DAVID BISBAL FUE INICIADO EN ESTA TEMPORADA A LOS ILLUMINATI POR LA CHICA ESTA ACTRIZ QUE ME DA QUE ES OTRA QUE TAL BAILA. A LO MADONNA INICIANDO A MALÚ. SACERDOTISAS DENTRO DE LA SECTA INDUSTRIAL DE LA MUSICA O LA ACTUACIÓN. EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO. PODEMOS VER QUE BISBAL ENTRA EN UN CIRCULO NEGRO PERO QUE DENTRO DE ESE CIRCULO SE VEN PIRAMIDES QUE VAN HACIENDO LA FORMA DE LA ESTRELLA DE DAVID SI ESTÁS ATENTO Y LUEGO AL FINAL DEL TODO SE LE VE SU OJO MIRANDO POR EL CIRCULO A LO HORUS. MUY SINIESTRO:


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

Flipad cito a unos foreros compañeros que saben de ésto igual que yo.. Entendemos y vemos señales y simbologia masònica satànica @elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Flipad cito a unos foreros compañeros que saben de ésto igual que yo.. Entendemos y vemos señales y simbologia masònica satànica @elgatochimpliflinguir
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014426
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014427
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014428
> ...



JUER LO DE ALEJANDRO SANZ xD

no me acordaba de la primera foto de bradd pit !


----------



## Chino Negro (5 Abr 2022)

Madonna es una muñeca de silicona


----------



## keler (5 Abr 2022)

No se puede llamar "el muro" porque tiene 63 años y eso ya lo ha vivido hace veinte años o más. Simplemente es una enferma mental, que manifiesta su locura a través de cirugía estética.


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

Se le ha quedado ese gepeto de estudiar la Kábala,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

El calzado rojo es simbología de asesinato rituales o actos de sangre, normalmente con niños o pubers personas vírgenes, es muy importante que sean vírgenes, necesitan sangre de pureza, en el momento que se pierde la virginidad, se entre en una dimensión satánica.. pedofilia... atención al simbolismo señales, triángulo en infinito( 3) mariposas y corazónes ( 3) color lila rosa/ pedofilia pizzagate, Micky mousse también es simbolismo de pedofilia cómo ojos- ojeras panda negros ( agresiones físicas puñetazos derrames moratones en ojos de menores) ojos negros sin expresión... El mal físicamente! Potemos tienen el círculo logo lila, mariposas y corazones en infinito (3) lilas rosas... A invertida cómo la Cruz invertida cuernos de Satán.. Círculo en ojo u ojo tapado..


----------



## Chiruja (5 Abr 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> No termino de entender eso de llamar "retoques estéticos" a deformarse el rostro hasta convertirlo en algo grotesco. Alguien que quiere hacerse eso está muy, pero que muy perturbado.



Pues claro.

Pero se mueve tanto dinero en el negocio de la estética para acomplejados, que nadie, (y menos aún los médicos que tanto se lucran con el asunto), se atreve a destapar la estafa.


----------



## Lilith999 (5 Abr 2022)

Todavía el cirujano asiático , con cuenta en el tiktok tiene la cara de decir que lo de Madonna es un puro filtro, jajajaa , ese es un pájaro cojonudo, como cuando dijo que alguna famosa no estaba operada, y si lo estaba.


----------



## The Omega Man (5 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



Joder tio me leiste el pensamiento.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

La famosa cantante masona y ama MK-Ultra ‘Madonna’ tiene a sus hijos a su lado mientras recibe la palabra hebrea 'besada' entintada en su muñeca: “Completando la trilogía de tatuajes”.
Madonna has her children by her side as she gets tattoo

Culto a la Cábala judía por parte de la moderna industria musical.
Music industry Kabbalah cult, Fitzpatrick Informer


----------



## Giordano Bruno (5 Abr 2022)

el segador dijo:


> pagan un pastizal para quedar la cara peor que como estaba,



Hay que saber envejecer con dignidad y a cierta edad comer joder que tienes 70 años comete un filete o una hamburguesa.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Abr 2022)

Importante para todo aquel padre madre o tio tia, familiares de menores .. Aprended a identificar a pederastas en redes o vida real.. Si véis a alguien con éstos símbolos mantened alejados al menor de su contacto...


----------



## qbit (5 Abr 2022)

Las famosas tienen pánico a las arrugas. Con tal de no tener una arruga prefieren quedarse con una cara horrenda.


----------



## Barspin (5 Abr 2022)

Me hacen gracia estas cirujías mamada, porque se les queda cara de estar haciendo una.


----------



## aldebariano (5 Abr 2022)

cuenta cuento (v2) dijo:


> elEconomista.es - Ayer a las 18:48
> _Reaccionarcomentarios_|
> 
> 
> ...



Es una momia, debería estar pensando ya en el más allá.


----------



## germanalca (5 Abr 2022)

Fruto del dinero y no tener nada que hacer.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Abr 2022)

Con lo guapa que era.


----------



## Libistros (6 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Flipad cito a unos foreros compañeros que saben de ésto igual que yo.. Entendemos y vemos señales y simbologia masònica satànica @elgatochimpliflinguir
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014426
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014427
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014428
> ...



El Alejandro es turbio, turbio. Hablamos de él en el hilo del Adrenocromo analizando las letras de algunas de sus canciones y son telita. Ya desde que sacó el album donde cantaba lo del Corazón "roñoso" que fue cuando saltó al mainstream definitivamente había cosas súper inquietantes pero probablemente ya venga incluso de antes.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Abr 2022)

Esto pasa cuando no sabes envejecer. Qué triste. 
Antes había clase. Aquí, Gloria Swanson con 82 años.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Abr 2022)

Por recordarla en una buena época suya.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Abr 2022)

Tiene 64 años. No es tan vieja como pensaba, pero está ahí, rondando la edad de jubilación. Es un bicho raro.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Abr 2022)

Joder.

No tengo claro si es un incubo o un sucubo.

Da bastante cringe como dicen los zoomers


----------



## poppom (6 Abr 2022)

Cuando alguien se ría de ella encima recibirá una hostia de algún huelebragas suyo.
Por viejofobia


----------



## Esflinter (6 Abr 2022)

Jojojo, que tio mas gracioso


----------



## Trejo (6 Abr 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Tiene 64 años. No es tan vieja como pensaba, pero está ahí, rondando la edad de jubilación. Es un bicho raro.



A ver, vieja sí que es, aunque todavía no ha llegado a anciana. Para lo cual, dicho sea de paso, no le falta mucho, unos 5 o 6 años.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (6 Abr 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> El Alejandro es turbio, turbio. Hablamos de él en el hilo del Adrenocromo analizando las letras de algunas de sus canciones y son telita. Ya desde que sacó el album donde cantaba lo del Corazón "roñoso" que fue cuando saltó al mainstream definitivamente había cosas súper inquietantes pero probablemente ya venga incluso de antes.



Yo hace años que no lo trago al hijo de perra ése... Que rule la info!!


----------



## Lechuga verde (6 Abr 2022)

menudo crako


----------



## lagintoinc (6 Abr 2022)

Hace ya rato que esta mujer no es la misma,si alguna vez fue ella misma y no un invento .Su huida hacia no sé dónde es todo un esperpéntico espectáculo ,Nada nuevo,nada bueno.


----------



## Lilith999 (6 Abr 2022)

Me da la espina de que a Madonna se la cargaron hace tiempo y esa es una doble.


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (6 Abr 2022)

¿Está peor de la cabeza que un travelo?


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Abr 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> El Alejandro es turbio, turbio. Hablamos de él en el hilo del Adrenocromo analizando las letras de algunas de sus canciones y son telita. Ya desde que sacó el album donde cantaba lo del Corazón "roñoso" que fue cuando saltó al mainstream definitivamente había cosas súper inquietantes pero probablemente ya venga incluso de antes.





Aún recuerdo ese hilo y lo que se comentó, menudo descubrimiento en pleno confinamiento. Alejandro Sanz es perturbador y recuerdo lo que se analizó en ese hilo. 

Lo de Madonna ya ha sacado chistes a ivel internacional de "come bebés" y que tiene pinta de beber sangre de vírgenes, vampira y un largo etcétera.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Yo hace años que no lo trago al hijo de perra ése... Que rule la info!!





Pues que hace referencia en videos y canciones a orgías donde ha habido pactos con sangre. Merece hilo propio. Es perturbador.


----------



## Julc (7 Abr 2022)

Lástima que ya no se quemen a las brujas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (7 Abr 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pues que hace referencia en videos y canciones a orgías donde ha habido pactos con sangre. Merece hilo propio. Es perturbador.



Y pregunto. No se puede denunciar por ser un asesino!? Una investigación criminal anti pedofilia anti corrupción!?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (7 Abr 2022)

Lilith999 dijo:


> Me da la espina de que a Madonna se la cargaron hace tiempo y esa es una doble.



Si


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Abr 2022)

Solo es una señora mayor muy operada con rasgos obviamente poco naturales.


----------



## Trejo (7 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Cuando alguien se ría de ella encima recibirá una hostia de algún huelebragas suyo.
> Por viejofobia



Pues si. Viejofobia, gordofobia, paraplejifobia........, si un hombre rechaza a una mujer por su aspecto físico, automáticamente se convierte en un machirulo sin escrúpulos que sólo quiere a las mujeres como objetos sexuales y merece escarnio público por ello. Por supuesto, esto no pasa al revés. Una mujer puede rechazar a un hombre por cualquier cosa que no le guste de su físico porque "está en su derecho de estar con quien le de la gana". Incluso puede permitirse mofarse de esos tíos que no les gusta.

Lo mismo pasa con los homos. Si un homo le entra a un hetero y no es correspondido, automáticamente el hetero se convierte en fascista homófobo que odia a los gays.


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y pregunto. No se puede denunciar por ser un asesino!? Una investigación criminal anti pedofilia anti corrupción!?




A ver que para eso se necesitan pruebas, lo que nos dejan de lo que presuntamente hacen son esos mensajes subliminales cargados de simbología. 

La peor penitencia de esta chusma infecta es ver cómo acaban derroidos con el tiempo, el ejemplo de Madonna le tenemos a la vista.


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Escroto Bill (7 Abr 2022)

Esta preparándose para la inminente llegada de sus jefes supremos cuyos rasgos faciales son parecidos a los de las mantis.


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (7 Abr 2022)

Madonna comparte su nuevo aspecto y las redes sociales se llenan de 'memes'


La artista, de 63 años, ha eliminado uno de los videos publicados en TikTok.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Hippy Lollas (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (7 Abr 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A ver que para eso se necesitan pruebas, lo que nos dejan de lo que presuntamente hacen son esos mensajes subliminales cargados de simbología.
> 
> La peor penitencia de esta chusma infecta es ver cómo acaban derroidos con el tiempo, el ejemplo de Madonna le tenemos a la vista.



Y quién venga la muerte y padecimientos de las pobres víctimas? Se debería denunciar por dejar evidencias y pistas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (7 Abr 2022)

cuenta cuento (v2) dijo:


>



Que puti asco parece un travelo con aspecto de insecto.. Me cago en todo dan ganas de coger una tubería y arreglar hasta dejarla tiesa! Aarrggg me produce asco e Ira esa cara de demonio.


----------



## dinio amol (20 Abr 2022)

La cultura cristiana enseñaban a las mujeres a envejecer con elegancia y sencillez a ser una SEÑORA y los velos las hacían respetables, la cultura feminista las corroen por dentro y en la madurez las visten y las pintan de colorines y las hacen viejas grotescas.


----------

